# Newbie Introduction



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello to everyone, I have been watching this and other military modeling forums, and am excited about
getting back into the hobby.

Served in Viet Nam 68 - 69, came home, got back in school, had one career in Law Enforcement, then retired, finished another in Transportation of Haz/Mat as Safety Director, now in a smaller transportation
firm, still Haz/Mat.

Located in Louisiana


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. Had an American 'Nam vet friend many years ago from Shrieveport - anywhere near you?


----------



## DBII (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome from your neighbor in Texas

DBII


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 31, 2009)

G'day GG, welcome to the forum glad to have you on board and a Happy New Year to you


----------



## otftch (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome from Florida.
Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Welcome to the forum!



Thanks for the welcome, viewed the YouTube Clip, it is amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hello and welcome from England. Had an American 'Nam vet friend many years ago from Shrieveport - anywhere near you?



Yes, Shreveport is only about 70 miles from me, have been to the 8th AF Museum there many times at
Barksdale. 

I was in England at Sturgate Air Station with my dad, 54 through 57, lived in Gainsboro Lincolnshire.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2009)

DB II

Thanks for the Welcome, am in North Central LA, not too far from TX, I travel pretty regularly to Houston area.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2009)

otftch:

Thanks for the welcome, I am originally from Tampa, my dad was stationed at Mac Dill from from 49 to 54, then we went
to England, came back in 57, then went to Dow AFB in Bangor, ME. I was in the AF, and spent 68 -69 in Viet Nam in
7th AF DIT


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2009)

Vic:

Thanks for the welcome, Happy New Year to you too, is it already 2010 DownUnder?


----------



## DBII (Dec 31, 2009)

Great, I live just North of Houston. There are several member in Texas. We should try to meet at an airshow or the Lone Start Flight Museum.

DBII


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

G'day mate welcome from down under!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, GG. Was in Nam myself, '66-'67, officially attached to the Commander Naval Support Activities,
Da Nang, but found myself "loaned" to the Army Capital Division of the ROK, based at Chu Lai, which was actually
a USMC base at Dung Quat Bay.

Just for kicks, are you in your middle 60's ??

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 31, 2009)

Where at in Louisiana are you from? Im from Louisiana myself.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, happy new year from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate and Happy New Year! I used to know a guy who served in 'Nam, he flew Skyraider there!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... My dad served in Da Nang as a snake driver...'69 I think.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Welcome to the forum... My dad served in Da Nang as a snake driver...'69 I think.


_Snake driver??_


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2010)

Jan, a Snake Driver is an AH-1 Cobra pilot...our family had one too


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Aaaaah! Right! Cheers GG!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey GG, welcome baord


----------

